# Good quality aftermarket car mats



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking for a decent set of car mats for my new ford focus. Can get a discount through the salesman for dealer ones but they look more black than grey. In my experience black shows up every spec of dirt so wanted more of a charcoal grey. I'd seen these ones which are available in the right colour but have bought from these before and the fit isn't great. http://www.simplycarmats.co.uk/ford-focus-car-mats-11677.htm

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Lloyds mats (a US brand) are easily the best fabric mats I've ever seen.

http://www.lloydmats.com/


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

DesertDog said:


> Lloyds mats (a US brand) are easily the best fabric mats I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.lloydmats.com/


Cheers. Will have a look. Just stumbled across this site toohttp://www.onlinecarmats.co.uk/ford-focus-new-shape-2011-onwards-car-mats.html#custom-express.

Money back guarantee so can't really argue


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Asda cheap an cheerful just chuck them away rather than even bother to clean them only four quid a set of four


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Asda cheap an cheerful just chuck them away rather than even bother to clean them only four quid a set of four


Cheers but I think a decent set of mats really lift an interior


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah get a decent set use these as overlays.


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.carmats4u.com/ Do quality rubber ones or fabric ones. Highly recommended.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Had loads of customers with them from here - http://www.carmats4u.com/

Very Very good quality and exact fit!


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> Had loads of customers with them from here - http://www.carmats4u.com/
> 
> Very Very good quality and exact fit!


I'm on this site now. They do look good quality


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

I got mine from Ambassador Car Mats -
www. ambassador car mats.co.uk/

£46 all in for a full set of red middle range mats. This price also included custom text on both front mats


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I get mine from http://www.valuecarmats.com/

£15 - perfect tailored fit to the car (and there's usually discount codes doing the rounds that bring the price down to £11), chuck them away when worn/mucky.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

CleanDetail said:


> Had loads of customers with them from here - http://www.carmats4u.com/
> 
> Very Very good quality and exact fit!


+1
Got a set of their exclusive mats for my CLK. Top notch. :thumb:


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

martyp said:


> +1
> Got a set of their exclusive mats for my CLK. Top notch. :thumb:


looking at either the luxury or exclusive ones from this site I think. All good reviews so far. Do the exclusives come with a heel pad? Did you opt for the 2 tone stitching. Not sure if this will look classy or tacky?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine don't no, but that's pretty common as far as I know with Mercs. The OEM mats don't have heel pads either.

EDIT: No I did't opt for the two tone stitching either, as you said I just wanted a good plain set of mats. The are high quality and vac easily.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I asked for a sample of the 'luxury' material from carmats4u and they sent me one and I must say its very nice, and the two tone edging looks nice. I'll take some pictures and upload them tomorrow if you want to see them? But I'm going to be getting myself some!


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

tangledmonkey said:


> I asked for a sample of the 'luxury' material from carmats4u and they sent me one and I must say its very nice, and the two tone edging looks nice. I'll take some pictures and upload them tomorrow if you want to see them? But I'm going to be getting myself some!


Yeah that would be great.

What do people think about putting grey mats against a black carpet? I really want to avoid black as it does show all the dirt. My carpets are black but the upholstery is a mixture of really dark grey with lighter grey inserts. My thinking is that grey will compliment the seats and not look totally out of place........or i am I just putting far too much thought and energy into this.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

aaronfife said:


> I got mine from Ambassador Car Mats -
> www. ambassador car mats.co.uk/
> 
> £46 all in for a full set of red middle range mats. This price also included custom text on both front mats


+1 had a few sets from them now , nice mats


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Here you go, sorry its a bit late!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

By far the best aftermarket mats

http://www.autostyle.co.uk/catalog/index.php


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

tangledmonkey said:


> Here you go, sorry its a bit late!


Thanks. They look good quality. Quite like the two tone stitching. I'm definitely ordering from this company. They can even send a sample out so I've asked for one in grey to see if it clashed with the interior in any way.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't bought any from them yet, that's just the sample they were kind enough to send me. Definitely ordering from these guys though! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

CleanDetail said:


> Had loads of customers with them from here - http://www.carmats4u.com/
> 
> Very Very good quality and exact fit!


Thanks very much for that link. Been after a quality set for my gti for agees :thumb:


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is my sample I asked for from carmtas4u. The quality looks excellent but the grey mat doesn't really go with the black carpets. I like the trim though so I'm going to order some black ones with the black and grey edging.









A note to anyone going to order these. During production they put little tags on the mats with their branding on (I found this out from people on my talkford forum who have ordered some). When you order you can add a comment so they do not fit the branding tags. :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

This thread has been really helpful for me. I have exact same car as you man, and it came with rotten rubber mats, going to order up a set of these now and perhaps go with black with blue/black trim, ford and blue always go well together i think? PS, what do you make of the focus? Happy enough with it?


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sparky160 said:


> This thread has been really helpful for me. I have exact same car as you man, and it came with rotten rubber mats, going to order up a set of these now and perhaps go with black with blue/black trim, ford and blue always go well together i think? PS, what do you make of the focus? Happy enough with it?


I love it. Controls are so light. Gear change slick. Handbrake very ergonomic. Engine quite punchy. Looks the dogs. And only £20 a year to tax. May (just may) think about rolling road remap in the future. Always been used to 1.9 or 2.0 engines. Just a thought. What about u?


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Think I'll go for a set of these for the fiesta! What's the difference with the luxury and exclusive? Just the ability to add colour stitching? Are your samples of the premium 980gm?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

puckacostello said:


> Think I'll go for a set of these for the fiesta! What's the difference with the luxury and exclusive? Just the ability to add colour stitching? Are your samples of the premium 980gm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


I think u r spot on there. The only difference I can see between the luxury and the exclusive is the trim. It looks like the carpet weight is the same. The sample I got was from the luxury range. Excellent quality!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

:driver:


WashMitt said:


> By far the best aftermarket mats
> 
> http://www.autostyle.co.uk/catalog/index.php


I agree , best by far


----------



## Dan12 (Feb 6, 2013)

marky2027 said:


> Looking for a decent set of car mats for my new ford focus. Can get a discount through the salesman for dealer ones but they look more black than grey. In my experience black shows up every spec of dirt so wanted more of a charcoal grey. I'd seen these ones which are available in the right colour but have bought from these before and the fit isn't great. http://www.simplycarmats.co.uk/ford-focus-car-mats-11677.htm
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions?


Hey you can try this one YourCarParts.co.uk . I've been using there mats for quite sometimes. And find it durable and good in quality.
here are some of its pics.. Hope it can help you decide.:lol::thumb:










:thumb:


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

tangledmonkey said:


> Here you go, sorry its a bit late!


From these pictures the pile looks shallow, course and not particularly dense...I take it that this isn't the case? (just picked up a new car without mats and need something decent)

The autostart website does a poor job of selling their products. They might be good but have no idea as they offer little information or close ups.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

I requested a sample of these around 10 days ago and not received anything. I'm not prepared to spend money on what I dont think looks like good mats in the pictures (was hoping the samples proved otherwise but not had the chance to tell). The autostyle website is highly restrictive as I don't have flash. Any other good makes? Happy spending around £60 if the quality is there.


----------

